# Synthesizer thread.



## anero (May 16, 2011)

Because everyone at some point of electronic-based music, has used a synthesizer. ITT, we discuss synths. Analog, vst, if it synths, it goes ITT.

I'll start off this thread with a recommendation of a synth I've been enjoying.*

Most of the time when it comes to synths I default to my banged up MicroKorg analog hooked up to my PC, but in recent times I've been traveling more and been restricted to, at best, laptop sequencing. In a search for continuing to find a bassline that wasn't baby's_first_loopmaster_sample.wav, I came across a vst by the name of Makjen's Chimera- a freeware experimental virtual analogue synthesizer. In general, virtual analogue synths tend to be "vintage" sounding, which isn't a bad thing. Chimera gets its high marks because of not only possessing a "throwback" style, it's also extremely versatile. The sort of synth you can use to construct long, ambient, droning "sense of dread" pads, to rave-y, dancefloor leads. Chimera has pretty much overtaken my recent works so far.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 3, 2011)

The most-used VST plugin I use is Synth1. I found a lot of good sound banks to use for all sorts of sounds (Long Synths, Leads, Pads). Other than that I use Magical8bitplug, Peach, and Toad which are all video-game kind of plugins. I'm currently looking for some cool drum samples like..."gears and clocks" kind of stuff...for quick, rhythmic break-beat percussion...er something.


----------



## Thaeh (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been composing small loops of min. twenty seconds, all using the Galactix and Virtual Juno 6 synthesizers. In my opinion, those synths are good if you're looking for generic vst's that are simple to work it (I'm just starting to compose music, so I can't really begin with drum vst's because they're too complicated for my little brain). If you want to check them out, I can provide download links for them, though I only tested them in LMMS.


----------



## Namba (Jun 4, 2011)

Frickin' love them! I've used a Alesis Micron, microkorg, a tiny analog korg synth... And I have the korg ds-10 synthesizer... So much fun!!!


----------



## Mallard (Jun 15, 2011)

as far as hardware goes, I have an Alesis Micron, but I'm thinking of trading it in for a MicroKorg XL at some point, as I hate the intreface and to be honest, am not as impressed by the synth engine as I hoped to be. 

When it comes to VSTs, I use the Korg M1 legacy VST on pratically every track I do. No wonder this keyboard was a legend in house music, it's sonic pallette is just so infinite and its presets so juicy and rich, I could literally play with this thing all day. I'm also a big fan of Togu Audio Line's stuff. Their dub-2 plugin is the nicest delay I've ever heard, anywhere. 

And this chimera plugin sounds interesting! I'm trying to go for a more ravey sound and move away from ambient myself right now, so I'll definately hit that up.


----------



## Namba (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, dude; if you get the microkorg, while it does have more knobs, it doesn't do more than the micron does. The microkorg doesn't have a drum machine... But of course you can get a separate computer program for all that.


----------



## Mallard (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'm aware that the microkorg does less, that's why I chose the micron in the first place. But the microkorg just has a more appealing sound to me, and the interface and computer integration is just so much better. Also, I just love that 2manyoscs preset. Classic rave lead.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

At the moment, I don't use any hardware, but I'm saving up for a Roland SH-201.

As far as VSTs go, my favorites happen to be Adonis and TAL-Bassline. Adonis is great for ambient music and various types of electronic music. It's got some great ambient pads and some great arpeggios. TAL-Bassline is basically a Roland SH-101 emulator. Perfect for industrial and does some delicious acid sounds.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 20, 2011)

That's one of the missing pieces in my knowledge.
I don't know what a synthisizer exactly is.

I know the programs used and one piece of hardware, but that's about it. How is the synthisizer truly connected to the genre?
I believe it was used for samples, but which, and why?


----------



## Mallard (Jun 22, 2011)

A synthesizer is any device, hardware or software that generates sound using electronic means. This can either be achieved using analogue circuitry, digital circuitry, or software code. One of the most common and oldest methods of synthesis is subtractive synthesis, which involves starting with a basic raw waveform produced by an oscilator such as a triangle or sawtooth wave and filtering it's harmonics (lowpass filtering) applying volume envelopes (changing the attack and decay rate of the sound) , amongst other techniques such as PWM or mixing it with other oscilator's waves. Commonly in modern soundcards, wavetable syntehsis is used, which uses sampled recordings of instruments (real or of other synthesizers) and applying filtering, envelopes, etc. It's really like subtractive synthesis, except the waveforms are more complex and require less tweaking to generate realistic sounding instruments. 

There are other methods such as FM synthesis which was common in 80s arcade games and computer soundcards (i.e. the original soundblaster) which are more complex and you can read about on wikipedia.

As for your question about connection to genres, some types of synthesizer have strong asscociations with paticular genres, i.e. the roland tb303 and acid techno, the Korg M1 and early house music, the Akai MPC sampler and hiphop and the EMI VCS3 and psychadelic rock.


----------



## johnny (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a JVC RX300 Digital Synthesizer Stereo Reciever, about 1988 or so. Its pretty cool, I've got a 17 inch Altec-Lansing bass woofer hooked into it. soooooo loud!!  :3


----------



## Zek-es (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, For people who are on a low budget, I started off with the "Korg monotron synth." It has audio in and out, knobs of any sort you would see on a larger Korg model, and can filter audio, having Pitch, and cutoff modes. It's about 50 bucks for one of them, but they are worth it. Little tiny ribbon controller is my only complaint, but if you filter a keyboard through it instead of the ribbon, you'll be fine!


----------



## DaftPhox (Jul 6, 2011)

There's quite a few sytnhs that I love using, some more than others.
Which includes: 3xOsc, Synth1, Sylenth1, NI Massive, Omnisphere, and the newest addition to my rig: This beast!


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 6, 2011)

i have a Korg R3.. its pretty sweet


----------

